# Travel camera, SONY NEX 5 and it's lenses



## rolbraz (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello guys, 
I'm looking for compact travel photo camera with good  zoom, good photo quality, good photography at night. At the moment I'm  interest in Sony NEX 5 with 18-55mm. What minds about this model? Any  advantages or disadvantages from your experience?
What travel camera you will recommend?
I'm the beginner in photography so next few questions could make smile you, but hoping your help and advises.
SONY  NEX 5 not best from zoom and compactibility side but compact'ibility  question could solve SONY NEX 5 body and 16mm lens (by default in NEX 5  kit there is 18-55mm) 16mm lens are much smaller and NEX 5 will became  compact and good pocket camera, but I'm not sure about  advantages/disadvantages between 18-55mm and 16mm lenses, could you help  and explain the major differences between them.
Also, I see  different NEX 5 models, like NEX 5N, NEX 5RL, NEX 5R... but not found  technical difference between them. Does there only some package  differences or something else?
I really appreciate your help and advices on this question.
Many many thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

This kind of information, differentiating between models is really best found on the company website or on review websites.
Here, you will only get anecdotal information from people who might own one model but certainly won't be familiar with all of them.

re; good photography at night depends on whether you use tripod or whether the lens is 'fast.' 
This is basic information that is much better gotten from basic tutorials rather than question by question.

Do some reading, some research on your own and then you'll have questions that are better suited for a photographers forum.


----------

